# Syntace exclusiv



## King Loui (22. Juli 2003)

Hi,

war jetzt vor einer halben stunde und hab mich mal von dem syntace rahmen überzeugen lassen. zu den technischen daten kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen: 1050 oder 1065 radstand, tretlager ist 5mm unter null.

































edit       sind doch etwas groß die bilder. naja ladet sie euch down und schaut sie im adobe oder sonst wo an.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (22. Juli 2003)

aua meine augen !

was ist denn das für n ventil und manometer am tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Juli 2003)

gehts vieleicht auch noch nen bissl größer`? da kann man ja GAR NICHTS erkennen..


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Juli 2003)

sagt mal jungs was zu teufelchen ist das?


----------



## Levelboss (22. Juli 2003)

> sagt mal jungs was zu teufelchen ist das?



Suchfunktion!!!! 
Das Thema hatten wir doch schon so oft  

Das ist ein Ventil und ein Manometer. Damit kannst Du das Unterrohr aufpumpen und bekommst dann hoffentlich keine Dellen mehr.


Felix


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Juli 2003)

Wie viel bar fährt man da so in der Regel aufm Unterrohr ? Also ganz schön beschränkt die Leute von Syntace.


----------



## biker ben (22. Juli 2003)

also das ventilzeugs find ich müll und ist denke ich auch überflüssig. aber sonst ist der rahmen vom aussehn geil.

wo haste denn den angeguckt?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Juli 2003)

Finde das ganze ding n Witz. Was soll der Scheiss mit dem Unterrohr, da muss man doch 20bar draufg machen. Luft kann man doch zusammen stauchen, da haut man sich immer trotzdem ne delle rein. Oder kann das mal jemand berechnen?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Juli 2003)

tja seht ihr die haben ihr Ziel mit dem Druckzeug erreicht....der Rahmen ist in aller Munde....
Die Canti sind 

FÜr mich aber der schönste Trialrahmen...


----------



## tobsen (22. Juli 2003)

hm, der rahmen lässt wirklich noch zu wünschen übrig, aber die gabel is rein subjektiv ziemlich geil... ma gucken ob die hält...

tobi


----------



## King Loui (22. Juli 2003)

cool das ihr das auf den bildern so gut beurteilen könnt. das einzige was mich an dem rahmen stört, sind die canti aufnahmen. sonst ist der rahmen top verarbeitet. die schweisnähte sehen sehr linear aus und es sind keine luftlöcher oder sonstiges geschweist. so wie der rahmen da oben abgebildet ist, schätze ich ihn rein vom gewicht (hab ihn in den händen gehalten) so auf um die +-2,6 kilo. ganz besonders überzeugt hat mich bei dem setup die gabel, welche top verarbeitet war und von der materialmischung auch sehr gut war. einziges manko: die zulieferer haben ein falsches steuerrohr geklebt und der gabelschaft ist sehr kurz (reicht jedoch für koxx, syntace und andere flacherer vorbauten aus). die gabeln werden aber ausgetauscht, somit verschiebt sich der lieferungs termin um 1-2 wochen. ein optisches highlight von dem rahmen ist natürlich die sattel, brakebooster einheit. von der steifigkeit wird sie gerade getestet. falls er den druck nicht aushalten sollte, werden weitere carbonschichte eingelegt. das mit dem manometer (übrigens nicht am tretlager befestigt, sondern am unterrohr) hat zwei vorteile: es soll dellen verhindern und wenn ein riss (haar riss im unterrohr ist) im rahmen ist, das man es bemerkt (die sinnigkeit sei jetzt mal dahingestellt). ob es funktioniert, ist eine andere sache, da selbst thomas öhler bis jetzt noch keine luft drinne hatte und es auch so gehalten hat.

der rahmen wird warscheinlich schwer zu bekommen sein, da bis jetzt erst ein paar vorliegen (syntace team). ich bekomm meinen, wenn die neuen gabelschäfte da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Juli 2003)

Also des Manometer is der Hingucker schlecht hin, Bitte Tacho, Klingel und Strahler nicht vergessen...

Ne naja wenns was bringt, wieso nicht den ganzen Rahmen aufpumpen? vieleicht bringts dann Steifigkeit 

Schweißnähte sehen eigentlich so aus wie bei nem Richi...

DIe Satteldingens... naja evtl. könntes den Rahmen versteifen wenn das Teil richtig fett wäre...


Ronny


----------



## billi (22. Juli 2003)

tja jetzt wisst ihr was ich mit "brakeboostersattelkombi" meine


----------



## evil_rider (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Schweißnähte sehen eigentlich so aus wie bei nem Richi...
> *



*atomrofl* glaube kaum das die schweißnähte bei richard so schäbig aussehn würden ! die sind 1000x schöner gezogen


----------



## Bonebreaker (23. Juli 2003)

Also Freunde der Nacht,

des iss doch sonnenklar. In das Unterrohr kommt Wasserstoff oder Helium rein und schon wiegt das Teil nur noch die hälfte  

Peter


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Juli 2003)

Also wenn mir das mit dem Ventil jemand nur erzählt hätte, ohne passendes Bild dazu, hätt ich gedacht er wolle mich verarschen.

WAS SOLL DENN DER MÜLL???

Ich bin ja immer für Innovationen offen, z.B. finden ich die Brakeboosterkombi sehr nett, aber wenn ich bei nem zischenden Geräusch sorgen um meinen Rahmen statt meinem Reifen haben muss, dann ist doch das Maß der Sinnlosigkeit überschritten.

Aber vielleicht wirds ja auch der Hit??? Mal sehen...


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Ups....
dann muß ich wohl mal meinen Rahmen hoch holen und vergleichen... Vieleicht habe ich auch nur nicht son Auge für Schweißnähte 


So ich habe mir nochmal die Bilder angeguckt... an dem oberen Gusset siehts ja ganz ok aus... weiter hatte ich wohl nicht geguckt...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (23. Juli 2003)

tzz.. alles professionelle rahmenschweisser hier , die sich total mit schweissnäten auskennen ...
ja und richi is natürlich das mass aller dinge 

und ich glaub des mit dem unterrohr aufpumpen is garnet mal so schlecht , man müsste sich mal ausrechnen welche kraft man aufbringen muss um 20bar luftdruck+rahmen zusammenzudrücken 

und man merkt wenn n riss im rahmen is , das is wohlt das beste daran 

aja , bonebraker , aber seit wann wird etwas leichter wenn man mehr reinmacht ?   
dumm is nur wenn du zu viel druck raufmachst , dann wird das helium flüssig


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. Juli 2003)

Also die Besten und saubersten Schweißnähte hat ja wohl Nicolai...


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Jedes Gas wird unter druck irgendwann flüssig!

Hast du schonmal die Schweißnähte vom Richi gesehn!? Naja der Richi schweißt es ja nicht sondern wer anderst aber gibts trotzdem beim Richi...


@evil
bist du beider Eurobike zwecks Bike ausstellung?

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. Juli 2003)

Hier is beweiss...


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Hm die Schweißnähte sehn eigentlich nichtmal schlecht aus... aber was hat Nicolai mit was weiß ich nicht zu tun...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. Juli 2003)

Nix außer damit die auch n Trial Rahmen haben


----------



## biketrialer (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bonebreaker _
> *Also Freunde der Nacht,
> 
> des iss doch sonnenklar. In das Unterrohr kommt Wasserstoff oder Helium rein und schon wiegt das Teil nur noch die hälfte
> ...



jooo peter nimm ma wasserstoff, den haste net lang da drin der diffundiert durchs metall..... 
toto


----------



## krankedbiker (23. Juli 2003)

Jau fett, 

ich bau mir an meine Flaschenhalterungslöcher och son Manometer und nen Ventiel. das schaut ja geil aus.

Was soll der Ramen mit Gabel denn kosten ? Und wo kann ich kontakt aufnehmen. ich find das teil ech super. 

son Manometer hat ja nicht jeder am rad.
(außer ich demnächst)


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Juli 2003)

mit gewichtsreduzierung durch helium hat das nichts zu tun, denn der rahmen wird nicht leichter umso mehr helium du da reinpumpst; dann wird er wieder schwerer, weil ne menge helium auf kleinem raum auch schwerer sein kann als ganz normale luft(also genügend komprimiertes helium ist schwerer als luft.... blabla)

wenn dann müsste man ne minimale menge helium reinblasen, nur um die luft zu verdrängen, aber dann braucht man keine druckanzeige mehr, weil dann ja der normale druck drin herschen würde

chemie chemie lauter käse


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Jo udn was wiegt das Manometer bzw. das Ventil was ja immer nötig ist?

Was erspart das Helium? 



Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (24. Juli 2003)

das is ja eben das, was den gedanken unsinnig macht, hab zuerst auch an helium gedacht, aber soo viel bringt das nicht, muss also was andres als gewichtsreduzierung sein


----------



## krankedbiker (24. Juli 2003)

Wie ist die adresse von Syntace. und was kostet das frame-set ?


----------



## krankedbiker (24. Juli 2003)

Ist das Ventil und das Manometer von FESTO ? sieht jedenfalls so aus.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. Juli 2003)

Ja, das Manometer ist von Festo.

Was die Sinnhaftigkeit von Luft im Unterrohr angeht, darüber läßt sich natürlich streiten, schaden tut sie jedenfalls nicht.

Syntace hat einfach ein Rohr genommen, und ein kantiges Gewicht darauf fallen lassen. Dann haben sie das selbe Rohr genommen, abgedichtet und mit Luft gefüllt, und den Test wiederholt - - -> siehe da, die Dellen im Rohr sind deutlich geringer ausgefallen.

Ich bin meinen Rahmen auch ein Jahr ohne Luft und ohne Manometer gefahren, da in meinem Rahmen ein falsches Manometergewinde war, und er hat super gehalten,  wenn ich den neuen Rahmen habe, werde ich das Unterrohr aber aufpumpen - schadet sicher nicht.

Ich bin übrigens schon viele Trialrahmen gefahren und das Syntace ist wirklich sehr ok.

  

Raimund


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Juli 2003)

Währe es nicht besser gewesen gleich ein etwas dickeres Unterrohr (Wandstärke)  zu nehmen!? Gewichtsmäßig würde sich das mit dem Ventil/Manometer ausgleichen aber der Rahmen währe noch deutlich steifer...

Ronny


----------



## nofood (27. Juli 2003)

Was is eigerntlich mit den cantis
wieso sind die sch***** ???


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juli 2003)

Problem ist wohl... alle leute die ich kenne sind irgendwann V-Brakes gefahren und sind eigentlich immer/wieder zu Magura gewechselt.

Und wenn man Maguras fährt sind wohl Direktaufnahmen deutlich besser was einstellung ... betrifft, weniger Gewicht ist es auch...
Wenn man schon an die beiden Stahlsockeln die in den Rahmen geschraubt werden für über 20Gramm denkt 

Ronny


----------



## nofood (27. Juli 2003)

Die *Sattelbrakeboosterkombi* is aber nur auf Maguras anwendbar oder ?
Sind die Maguras denn so viel besser wie die v-brakes ?
ich wollt eigentlich auch die V-brakes dranmachn.


----------



## biker ben (27. Juli 2003)

also ich finde ned das soviel unterschied zwischen meiner früheren vbrake (xt 99) und meiner jetztigen hs33 is. 
der druckpunkt ist besser aber bin auch mit dem vbrake druckpunkt super zurecht gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juli 2003)

Das sagen alle eine zet lang... aber bei bestimmten situtationen ist es dann wohl ein unterschied


----------



## krankedbiker (27. Juli 2003)

Der Vorteil an den HS 33 ist nicht die bremsleistung. Sondern die gute Dosierbarkeit. Das merkt man zB. bei Nosewheelies. Bei V-Brakes kleben die Beläge nach dem lösen des Hebels noch für minimale zeit an der Felge fest. Und die HS 33 lösen sich schneller. Außerdem kommen die Beläge absolut waagerecht auf die Felge. Bei den V-Brakes ist immer eine leichte Biegung drinn.

Ich selber merke aber wirklich nur einen Unterschied beim Nosewheelie. Mit der V-Brake geht es fast garnicht, mit der HS 33 schon besser und mit der Scheibenbremse geht es perefekt. Am besten mit der GustavM. Bei scheibenbremsen kleben die Beläge beim lösen garnicht, und sie haben eine gleichmäßigere gleitreibung beim bremsen.



Ich brauch jetzt aber unbedingt die Adresse von denen. Finde bei google nichts. Und steht der Preis schon fest ?


----------



## nofood (27. Juli 2003)

soweit ich weiss liegt der preis bei 690 ¤ mit gabel und Steuersatz,

den Rahmen kannst bei jedem händler bestellen der Syntace hat

muss man beim bestellen sagen was man vorne fährt da man auf den bildern eine mit cantis und eine Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sieht,
oder bekommt man einfach beide


----------



## krankedbiker (27. Juli 2003)

ist die bremse und der Brakebooster/sattel auch dabei ?

bei dr interneseite von syntacesind die trialrahmen nicht dabei. gibt esda eine extra seite ?


----------



## King Loui (27. Juli 2003)

der booster und die bremse ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juli 2003)

Nein der Vorteil bei der Hinterbremse ist ein anderer, dosierbarkeit ist am Hinterrad relativ unwichtig. Es geht darum das die bremse hundert Prozent dicht macht und eine V-Brake kann zwar vom gefühl her relativ früh Blockieren aber in extremsituationen rutscht sie dann doch durch weil man nicht so stark am Hebel zieht da sie ja auch früher Blockiert. Dann ist bei der V-Brake noch das Problem von der Reaktionszeit. damals bin ich relativ lange Zeit mein bruders Maguras gefahren, dann die V-Brakes drann und gleich aufm Rücken gefallen da man viel mehr Weg zum ziehen hat um zu Blockieren .....

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juli 2003)

Also das ist jawohl einstellungssache der Griffweite. Außerdem hat es sehr wohl was mit der dosierbarkeit zu tun mein lieber. zb beim Manual.


Der Sattel/Booster muss doch wohl beim rahmen dabei sein, das ist doch ein teil vom rahmen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Juli 2003)

Flex mal deine Flege an und dann sag mir ob du nen manual kannst 

 Also ich fand immer Wheely und Manual ging mit ner V-Brake deutlich besser!!! Viel besser zu dosieren... Eine Magura greift gleich viel zu stark...

Ronny


----------



## Ray (28. Juli 2003)

noch besser als helium ist doch wohl ein vakuum =) nur was passiert wenn man mal son bisschen gegen den rahmen stößt... implosion? =)


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Juli 2003)

Dann hast  du Viereckige Rohre  Ich denke die Rohre werden bestimmt kein Vakuum aushalten! jedenfals kein Strahlervakuum...

Ronny


----------



## biker ben (28. Juli 2003)

also ihc würd ja schnapps reinfüllen. 
wenn man dann stürzt und sich schwer verletzt kann man sich das zeugs mit 20bar reinpumpen und schon ist der schmerz wie gegeflogen und man kann weiter machen


----------



## King Loui (28. Juli 2003)

@ krankedbiker

ich würd mal lieber sagen du gehts wieder zu deinen downhillkollegen, weil die sich natürlich beim manual viel besser auskennen als die hier im trialforum. das was der gonzo gesagt hat über hinterradbremse war 100% richtig. beim trial ist die dosierbarkeit der hinterradbremse vollkommen egal. die bremse muss blockieren oder nicht. das sind die 2 optionen. wer eine bremse beim manual braucht, kann den manual sowieso nicht so wie er richtig ist und zwar vollkommen smooth. falls du mal schauen würdest, ist der booster nicht ein teil des rahmens.


----------



## billi (28. Juli 2003)

als ich die kollegen von syntace in willingen ausgefragt habe sagten sie das der sattelbooster im preis mit drin is , genauso wie der steuersatz , stand auch noch auf der reklametafel von dem rahmen  
so dann währe das geklährt


----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juli 2003)

guck, da hab ich ja doch recht das der booster dabei ist. 

Ich fahre beim trial selber ne Deore V-Brake. aber nur weil ich zufaul bin meine HS33 dranzubauen.

Wie gut seit ihr trialer eigendlich ? Ich bin ja mehr so der Streeter und Freerider.

Also ich schaff mit nem normalen Hartail RH: 43cm und 13kg und Kettenführung nen BunnyHop auf ne Tischtennisplatte. und das auf anhieb ohne aufbocken (dann würd ich la auch meine Kettenführung schrotten). 

ist das gut für einen nichttrialer wie ich ?
ich möcht mir jetzt nähmlich auch mal nen vernünftiegen trialrahmen anschaffen und mit trial mal richtig anfangen.

Ist von euch eigendlich jemand am sonntag in Scuol bei der Schweitze DH und Dual Meisterschaft dabei ?
wäre toll wenn ich da jemanden treffen würde.


----------



## King Loui (28. Juli 2003)

der booster ist nicht im preis mit inbegriffen, da er noch gar nicht rauskommen wird, wenn der rahmen drausen ist. der booster wird um die 80 euro kosten. in den 690 euro, die der rahmen kosten wird, ist nur steuersatz und gabel enthalten.


----------



## nofood (29. Juli 2003)

Und Sattel ????
is doch der brakebooster
also auch kein Sattel ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Juli 2003)

Also ne TT-Platte iss schon ganz ordentlich, wobei ja die Bunny Höhe nicht wirklich entscheidend ist. Die meisten Trialer kommen nämlich ne TT-Platte mit mindestens 3 verschiedenen Techniken hoch, bzw. auch direkt aufs HR. 
Aber in der Regel springen viele mit nem Bunny auf 1m Höhe. Ich leider nocht nicht....


----------



## nofood (1. August 2003)

hat schon jemand einen syntace rahmen ??


----------



## PGS-Trial (5. August 2003)

He KING LOUI von wo kommst du? sicher aus österreich (Linz) oder????


----------



## King Loui (5. August 2003)

klar jeder mensch kommt aus österreich und noch dazu aus linz  . nein ich wohn 5 kilometer von der grenze zu österreich (salzburg) entfernt.


----------

